# I put my resume to be a weatherman



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I need a job so I can mess up and still get paid. All last week he said nice out and stuff like that. Now all of a sudden we are getting another storm that just happens to be coming tomorrow night into Friday.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Sounds like a perfect job for you.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

They're forecasts should come with the same diclaimer the physcic commercials come with "For Entertainment Puposes Only."


----------

